# New Member



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the boards river, I'm relatively new here also


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

rivergirl1 said:


> hi a friend from another site recommended this one....so far it looks good! I am interested in getting into archery, just starting out so any advise is most welcome. Is there an active chat on this site?
> 
> Amber



Hi there RiverGirl.:welcome: Welcome to ArcheryTalk. We are glad to have here. Jump in here,post up and learn a little. We have some great people here. 

And yes there is a active chat here at AT. At the top where it says CHAT.:wink: 


Once again Welcome to AT. Archers Helping Archers.:thumbs_up


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi there rivergirl,
Like YankeeRebel said there is active chat every night. It has no regular schedule but everyone usually shows up at 7:00 or 7:30 Pm california time. Come stop in some night because if you want to learn some stuff there is plenty of good "helpers" there! I myself go there whenever possible because I need some help too!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to Archery Talk. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

*Welcome...*

...and thanks for the birthday greeting. 

If you have a developing interest in archery you may want to attend some local competitions, and possibly visit some archery clubs toget a feel for what's out there before deciding on equipment. Ask questions, and realize that you'll get as many different answers as there archers. Use them as a guide, but go with what you are comfortable with. When you decide to make a purchase, go to a QUALITY pro shop, and let them fit you properly, and set you up right. If you don't you'll get frustrated quickly.

Also... *never *feel awkward about posting questions, or comments here. You've discovered a teriffic group of folks that will help you in many ways.


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

*thank you*

It seems like a really nice group of people. I missed the big competition that takes place in my town, but will definately check it out next time. There are otheres around as well.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome! 
Great place to learn, and talk about what we all love!:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome,

There are no strangers here. Jump in and have fun.

Sometimes we may scwobble, but thats what families do.


Big Dawg


----------



## HotRod1 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Welcome welcome welcome*

Good to see ya. Post away


----------



## swamp man (Jun 27, 2006)

*swamp man*

welcome rivergirl it is good to see new archery people like yourself, if you are up north in mn we have lots of spots to hunt, let me know if you are interested in some mn monster bucks.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Amber. Check out the Ladies section: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=11 I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------

